
Police Killing Fewer People in Big Cities, but More in Suburban and Rural US - samizdis
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/police-are-killing-fewer-people-in-big-cities-but-more-in-suburban-and-rural-america/
======
decker
I'm disappointed they didn't talk about how they defined the demarcation
between suburbs and urban areas or normalize it based on population.

------
thebean11
Probably because there are less people, and therefor less recording phones in
those places

